# is there any criteria for minimum bank balance for immigration to Australia



## soudip (Mar 27, 2013)

I am planning to immigrate to Australia. What can be the aprox cost for this process? Is there any criteria for minimum bank balance for immigration to Australia?


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

There is no show-funds requirements as per DIAC.
However, if you are applying for 190 visa which is state sponsored, some of the States are requiring proofs of funds


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

For 189 - you need no proof of funds. Just make sure you have enough to go through the process and also when you make the move after getting PR.

For 190 - I believe state asks for the amount of funds you have, but don't ask for proof. But you should not be giving out false information!


----------



## soudip (Mar 27, 2013)

*189 vs 190*

Is there any special advantage when applying for State Sponsership? I got to know that there is an additional constraint on your location if going there wit State sponsership. But is there any benefit as well over independent visa?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

soudip said:


> Is there any special advantage when applying for State Sponsership? I got to know that there is an additional constraint on your location if going there wit State sponsership. But is there any benefit as well over independent visa?


For differences between 2 and why one might need to go for 190 .. Check EOI page of Migrate to Australia information place.


----------

